

8tracks.com - Legal (legally sharing music) - netcan
http://8tracks.com/legal

======
netcan
>"An objective of the compulsory license is to ensure that a listener's
experience is similar to traditional radio and essentially non-interactive
(i.e., you can't hear a specific song when you want it), so as not to
substitute for music purchase."

If the legal environment that these laws (Digital Millennium Copyright Act)
are trying to create is actually going to be, this sounds like it could be a
great idea.

Otherwise, it seems like obeying the law is trying to win a swim race in
shackles.

